# Monsterpalooza March 28-30th, 2014



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, I wanted to announce for those that didn't know, Monsterpalooza is right around the corner! Starting Friday March 28-Sunday March 30th in Burbank,CA, the convention will be going on. In attendance will be the Cenobites from Hellraiser, supporting actress Carla Lemelle from 1925 Phantom of the Opera and 1931 Dracula, as well as many others. Lots of Halloween vendors, costume contests and more. Here is the link, enjoy and hope to see you there!! http://www.monsterpalooza.com/march2014/index.html

:voorhees::zombie::devil::jol:


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------

